# Matteo Darmian



## Hammer (13 Ottobre 2014)

Terzino di proprietà del Torino cresciuto nella primavera milanista, 25 anni.

Acquisisce esperienza e continuità nel Torino stesso, successivamente a due stagioni a Padova e Palermo, fino alla consacrazione a livello nazionale nella stagione 2013-14. Convocato da Prandelli per il Mondiale in Brasile, gioca le tre partite da titolare concludendo con buoni risultati.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Ottobre 2014)

Se c'è qualcuno che rimpiange Darmian e critica la società per non averlo aspettato lo freddo all'istante


----------



## diavolo (14 Ottobre 2014)

Se il Torino non vendeva di D'Ambrosio ai perdazzurri,Darmian non sarebbe mai "esploso".
[MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] no parole censurate per favore


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2014)

.

Non proprio, Darmian già dall'anno prima si era preso il Torino. Certo criticare la società non ha senso, questo è esploso dopo 6-7 da quando l'abbiamo lanciato, un'era. E non scordiamoci che è diventato un buon giocatore, non certo un fenomeno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Ottobre 2014)

C'è da dire che all'età di De Sciglio era spaventoso per quanto scarso fosse


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Ottobre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che all'età di De Sciglio era spaventoso per quanto scarso fosse


Assolutamente.
Darmian è esploso quasi inaspettatamente, facilitato comunque da una stagione molto esaltante del Torino.
In questo inizio di stagione sta avendo difficoltà e anche in Nazionale secondo me l'unica partita che ha giocato veramente bene è stata quella con l'Inghilterra ai mondiali. E' un giocatore che a me piace, ma sinceramente non spenderei 10 milioni per lui (credo sia questo il suo valore ora).


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che all'età di De Sciglio era spaventoso per quanto scarso fosse



E' vero, ma all'epoca c'erano appunto campioni in difesa ed era difficilissimo trovare posto. Fosse uscito dalle giovanili di questi tempi probabilmente ogni tanto pure giocherebbe.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma all'epoca c'erano appunto campioni in difesa ed era difficilissimo trovare posto. Fosse uscito dalle giovanili di questi tempi probabilmente ogni tanto pure giocherebbe.



Secondo me no. Era veramente imbarazzante. Faceva piangere fino a Palermo, poi con Ventura ha avuto un rendimento ottimo, in particolare lo scorso anno.


----------



## Hammer (14 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma all'epoca c'erano appunto campioni in difesa ed era difficilissimo trovare posto. Fosse uscito dalle giovanili di questi tempi probabilmente ogni tanto pure giocherebbe.



Non credo, era davvero un cessazzo pauroso agli inizi


----------



## madeinitaly (14 Ottobre 2014)

Lo preferisco di gran lunga a De Sciglio, magari ritornasse da noi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Ottobre 2014)

Per me non è niente di che. Di sicuro ha fatto un bel salto di qualità, rispetto ai primi anni in cui faceva pena e basta, ma non sposta gli equilibri secondo me.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Lo preferisco di gran lunga a De Sciglio, magari ritornasse da noi.


Darmian a me non dispiace, ma vale più o meno quanto il De Sciglio attuale tanto criticato.


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non credo, era davvero un cessazzo pauroso agli inizi



Ricordi male, sia tu che l'utente sopra. Guardate che quello che abbiamo fatto esordire a 17 anni, ripeto diciassette, era in ragazzino che faceva ben sperare davvero, aveva impressionato pure un certo Maldini. E' stato mandato l'anno dopo a Padova, nella speranza di una grande stagione e poi farlo ritornare alla base, purtroppo quasi subito si sfasciò il ginocchio, stagione andata, da li si è letteralmente perso.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se c'è qualcuno che rimpiange Darmian e critica la società per non averlo aspettato lo freddo all'istante


 [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] Dopo il gol di ieri un po' lo rimpiango


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION] Dopo il gol di ieri un po' lo rimpiango





A me Darmian piace, l'anno scorso con mesi e mesi d'anticipo se ti ricordi lo "sponsorizzavo" per la Nazionale, lo vorrei eccome al Milan anche perché avremmo in questo modo 3 terzini più o meno dello stesso livello che a seconda del momento di forma potrebbero alternarsi (con Darmian e De Sciglio che possono giocare sia a sinistra che a destra). Non ha iniziato benissimo in questa stagione, un po' in linea con l'inizio così così del Toro, ma nelle ultime partite si sta riscattando alla grande con ottime prestazioni, impreziosite dal suo primo gol in Serie A. Spero che hai capito cosa volevo dire: nessun tifoso avrebbe mai aspettato 3 anni e mezzo di mediocrità assoluta da parte di Matteo, visto che si chiede la testa di De Sciglio dopo 6/7 prestazioni alla Mesbah.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A me Darmian piace, l'anno scorso con mesi e mesi d'anticipo se ti ricordi lo "sponsorizzavo" per la Nazionale, lo vorrei eccome al Milan anche perché avremmo in questo modo 3 terzini più o meno dello stesso livello che a seconda del momento di forma potrebbero alternarsi (con Darmian e De Sciglio che possono giocare sia a sinistra che a destra). Non ha iniziato benissimo in questa stagione, un po' in linea con l'inizio così così del Toro, ma nelle ultime partite si sta riscattando alla grande con ottime prestazioni, impreziosite dal suo primo gol in Serie A. Spero che hai capito cosa volevo dire: nessun tifoso avrebbe mai aspettato 3 anni e mezzo di mediocrità assoluta da parte di Matteo, visto che si chiede la testa di De Sciglio dopo 6/7 prestazioni alla Mesbah.



Sarebbe un buon acquisto, di sicuro. Certo non è e non sarà mai un fenomeno, chiamiamolo un giocatore di livello internazionale, ecco. Però per il contesto del campionato va benissimo.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un buon acquisto, di sicuro. Certo non è e non sarà mai un fenomeno, chiamiamolo un giocatore di livello internazionale, ecco. Però per il contesto del campionato va benissimo.



In Serie A non ci sono più tanti fenomeni (forse 3/4, ad essere larghi), gli onesti mestieranti che fanno il loro con costanza sono grasso che cola per l'attuale campionato. Darmian è dall'anno scorso uno dei migliori difensori del nostro campionato. Se hai Abate, De Sciglio e Darmian li puoi alternare in base al rendimento e in quel ruolo sei praticamente più che coperto. Se quest'anno dovesse ripetere la stagione passata andrebbe sicuramente alla Juve (nel caso Lichtsteiner non rinnovi) oppure alla Roma, che sulle fasce nel complesso è un po' debole (di vero terzino ha solo Maicon che però è in là con l'età, Holebas non ha ancora convinto del tutto, Cole è bollito, Emanuelson non è mai stato un calciatore).


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> In Serie A non ci sono più tanti fenomeni (forse 3/4, ad essere larghi), gli onesti mestieranti che fanno il loro con costanza sono grasso che cola per l'attuale campionato. Darmian è dall'anno scorso uno dei migliori difensori del nostro campionato. Se hai Abate, De Sciglio e Darmian li puoi alternare in base al rendimento e in quel ruolo sei praticamente più che coperto. Se quest'anno dovesse ripetere la stagione passata andrebbe sicuramente alla Juve (nel caso Lichtsteiner non rinnovi) oppure alla Roma, che sulle fasce nel complesso è un po' debole (di vero terzino ha solo Maicon che però è in là con l'età, Holebas non ha ancora convinto del tutto, Cole è bollito, Emanuelson non è mai stato un calciatore).



In Italia sinceramente laterali bassi fenomenali non ne vedo, ma addirittura a livello mondiale non viviamo un particolare periodo di grassa


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> A me Darmian piace, l'anno scorso con mesi e mesi d'anticipo se ti ricordi lo "sponsorizzavo" per la Nazionale, lo vorrei eccome al Milan anche perché avremmo in questo modo 3 terzini più o meno dello stesso livello che a seconda del momento di forma potrebbero alternarsi (con Darmian e De Sciglio che possono giocare sia a sinistra che a destra). Non ha iniziato benissimo in questa stagione, un po' in linea con l'inizio così così del Toro, ma nelle ultime partite si sta riscattando alla grande con ottime prestazioni, impreziosite dal suo primo gol in Serie A. Spero che hai capito cosa volevo dire: nessun tifoso avrebbe mai aspettato 3 anni e mezzo di mediocrità assoluta da parte di Matteo, visto che si chiede la testa di De Sciglio dopo 6/7 prestazioni alla Mesbah.



Sisi ricordo bene, è chiaro che è esploso piuttosto tardi dopo aver fatto diversi anni in giro per l'Italia senza incidere.
Più che altro mi fa un po' pensare il fatto che sia stato regalato al Palermo per 500 mila euro, una cifra totalmente inutile per una squadra come la nostra, quando poi teniamo in rosa Albertazzi e Saponara i cui riscatti ci sono costati un milione e passa nel complesso.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In Italia sinceramente laterali bassi fenomenali non ne vedo, ma addirittura a livello mondiale non viviamo un particolare periodo di grassa



No, secondo me, Lahm escluso, non ce ne sono nemmeno a livello mondiale.
Ci sono ottimi terzini, ma quelli completi sono davvero pochi.
Il De Sciglio di 2 anni fa mi dava quell'impressione, credevo potesse diventarlo nel giro di 4/5 anni. Lo può ancora fare, ma ho molti dubbi in più rispetto a prima (attualmente non lo credo per niente). Dipende dalla necessità delle singole squadre: per alcune può essere meglio un terzino difensivo, per altre uno offensivo.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sisi ricordo bene, è chiaro che è esploso piuttosto tardi dopo aver fatto diversi anni in giro per l'Italia senza aver dimostrato.
> Più che altro mi fa un po' pensare il fatto che è stato regalato al Palermo per 500 mila euro, una cifra totalmente inutile per una squadra come la nostra, quando poi teniamo in rosa Albertazzi e Saponara i cui riscatti ci sono costati un milione e passa nel complesso.



E' stato sbolognato per poco perché ritenuto, non a torto al momento, un cesso ipergalattico. Poi è esploso l'anno scorso, non se lo aspettava davvero nessuno. Certo, col senno di poi è stato un errore ma non riesco ad attribuire colpa alla società in questo caso.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' stato sbolognato per poco perché ritenuto, non a torto al momento, un cesso ipergalattico. Poi è esploso l'anno scorso, non se lo aspettava davvero nessuno. Certo, col senno di poi è stato un errore ma non riesco ad attribuire colpa alla società in questo caso.



No ma infatti non sto incolpando la società, non capisco solo il senso di tenere sotto controllo per anni Diniz, Filkor o Daminuta che sono dispersi in campionati secondari o in lega Pro e invece cediamo per 2 lire quei pochi giovani italiani che abbiamo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Per me non rimane niente di che.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma infatti non sto incolpando la società, non capisco solo il senso di tenere sotto controllo per anni Diniz, Filkor o Daminuta che sono dispersi in campionati secondari o in lega Pro e invece cediamo per 2 lire quei pochi giovani italiani che abbiamo.



Perchè per quelli non ci danno neanche quelle due lire.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma infatti non sto incolpando la società, non capisco solo il senso di tenere sotto controllo per anni Diniz, Filkor o Daminuta che sono dispersi in campionati secondari o in lega Pro e invece cediamo per 2 lire quei pochi giovani italiani che abbiamo.



Beh non è sempre facile piazzare tutti, lo stesso Darmian è rimasto con noi parecchi anni prima che arrivasse chi ci ha creduto


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma infatti non sto incolpando la società, non capisco solo il senso di tenere sotto controllo per anni Diniz, Filkor o Daminuta che sono dispersi in campionati secondari o in lega Pro e invece cediamo per 2 lire quei pochi giovani italiani che abbiamo.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè per quelli non ci danno neanche quelle due lire.



Ti ha risposto [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2015)

La crescita enorme di questo ragazzo è all'80% merito di quel sottovalutato maestro di calcio di Ventura IMHO.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2015)

Darmian, Zappacosta, Bruno Peres sarebbe giocatori molto utili alla causa. 

Invece continuiamo con raccomandato Abate, Zaccardo, Bocchetti... ed abbiamo in rosa ancora Armero


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Darmian, Zappacosta, Bruno Peres sarebbe giocatori molto utili alla causa.
> 
> Invece continuiamo con raccomandato Abate, Zaccardo, Bocchetti... ed abbiamo in rosa ancora Armero



Mi piacciono tutti e 3, ma penserei prima di tutto a prendere un allenatore vero.


----------



## Frikez (26 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono tutti e 3, ma penserei prima di tutto a prendere un allenatore vero.



Prendiamo Ventura con Darmian allora 

Così Cerci tornerebbe ai fasti di Torino.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Prendiamo Ventura con Darmian allora
> 
> Così Cerci tornerebbe ai fasti di Torino.



Mi piace molto Darmian, sarei contentissimo. Purtroppo costa, per cui non può arrivare.


----------



## malos (27 Febbraio 2015)

Quando era in primavera non gli avresti dato due lire. Bravo l'allenatore ma anche lui che è migliorato esponenzialmente.


----------



## Jino (27 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Quando era in primavera non gli avresti dato due lire. Bravo l'allenatore ma anche lui che è migliorato esponenzialmente.



Non proprio, ai tempi della primavera era un prospetto niente male, a diciassette anni impressionava in prima squadra un certo Maldini, chiaro di quei tempi c'erano fenomeni nel ruolo, lo spazio non l'avrebbe mai avuto, poi il prestito e si è sfasciato il ginocchio a Padova, li si è perso e ci ha impiegato anni a riprendere il filo del discorso.

Ad ogni modo contento per lui, è sicuramente il miglior terzino italiano in questo momento, almeno da un punto di vista della forma. Vale sicuramente minimo 10 mln, sarebbe un bel investimento.


----------



## malos (27 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non proprio, ai tempi della primavera era un prospetto niente male, a diciassette anni impressionava in prima squadra un certo Maldini, chiaro di quei tempi c'erano fenomeni nel ruolo, lo spazio non l'avrebbe mai avuto, poi il prestito e si è sfasciato il ginocchio a Padova, li si è perso e ci ha impiegato anni a riprendere il filo del discorso.
> 
> Ad ogni modo contento per lui, è sicuramente il miglior terzino italiano in questo momento, almeno da un punto di vista della forma. Vale sicuramente minimo 10 mln, sarebbe un bel investimento.



A me non piaceva molto in ogni caso ha fatto passi da gigante e può ancora migliorare. Peccato che ormai è andato.


----------



## Jino (27 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> A me non piaceva molto in ogni caso ha fatto passi da gigante e può ancora migliorare. Peccato che ormai è andato.



Comunque all'epoca era un centrale di difesa, all'occorrenza terzino. Riuscire ad avere sugli esterni Abate, Antonelli, De Sciglio e Darmian non sarebbe male, quattro calciatori del nostro vivaio, tecnicamente non certo eccelsi, ma sicuramente atleticamente molto importanti (tranne Desci, che deve decisamente riprendersi) e per questa seria A ed il contesto in cui siamo non sarebbe affatto male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2015)

comunque continuo a pensare che il milan dovrebbe ripartire da questi giocatori italiani DI VALORE non bocchetti e Paletta


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Agosto 2015)

Grandissima partita contro l'Aston Villa. Da 1 annetto a questa parte uno dei terzini migliori del pianeta.


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2015)

è partito fortissimo a manchester, spero continui cosi.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2015)

Grande Matteo!
Sono convinto che, a differenza di Cerci e Immobile, potrà far bene all'estero, anche in un club come lo United.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Grande Matteo!
> Sono convinto che, a differenza di Cerci e Immobile, potrà far bene all'estero, anche in un club come lo United.



Io darei una speranza anche ad Immobile col Siviglia, Cerci invece è un fallito, da quando fallì con la Fiorentina


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io darei una speranza anche ad Immobile col Siviglia, Cerci invece è un fallito, da quando fallì con la Fiorentina



Ah sì, secondo me Immobile potrà fare bene al Siviglia con un grande tecnico come Emery. In Supercoppa europea mi ha sorpreso il suo impatto con la gara contro una squadra come il Barcellona. L'anno scorso ha floppato a Dortmund perché è andato in un club a fine ciclo e soprattutto non si era affatto integrato nel gruppo, tenendo conto anche delle difficoltà linguistiche (e poi Ciro a malapena riesce a parlare in italiano ).
Comunque Darmian ha un'altra testa rispetto a Cerci (un roito cosmico) e Immobile. Anche grazie al lavoro di un allenatore sottovalutato come Ventura negli ultimi 2/3 anni è migliorato in maniera esponenziale e ha meritato una chance in un club del livello dello United. Farà di tutto per ripagare i quasi 20 milioni che gli inglesi hanno speso per lui.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Agosto 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ah sì, secondo me Immobile potrà fare bene al Siviglia con un grande tecnico come Emery. In Supercoppa europea mi ha sorpreso il suo impatto con la gara contro una squadra come il Barcellona. L'anno scorso ha floppato a Dortmund perché è andato in un club a fine ciclo e soprattutto non si era affatto integrato nel gruppo, tenendo conto anche delle difficoltà linguistiche (e poi Ciro a malapena riesce a parlare in italiano ).
> Comunque Darmian ha un'altra testa rispetto a Cerci (un roito cosmico) e Immobile. Anche grazie al lavoro di un allenatore sottovalutato come Ventura negli ultimi 2/3 anni è migliorato in maniera esponenziale e ha meritato una chance in un club del livello dello United. Farà di tutto per ripagare i quasi 20 milioni che gli inglesi hanno speso per lui.


Giustissimo.  
Ti quoto in tutto quello che hai detto  , non avrei potuto trovare parole migliori


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2015)

E' il prototipo del terzino moderno, ho visto tutte le partite che ha disputato fino ad ora e ha sempre svolto un lavoro intelligente senza mai strafare o cercare cose impossibili, non butta mai la palla lunga ma si appoggia a centrocampo o al limite al centrale, l'ho visto spingere meno rispetto a quando era al Torino ma probabilmente è una questione di scelte da parte di Van Gaal che si affida a lui per dare ordine dietro, le volte che spinge duetta con Mata che nel 99% dei casi non gliela ridà/va per vie centrali.
Arriverà all'europeo con un anno giocato ad altissimi livelli, male non fa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2015)

Sta migliorando talmente tanto che anche l'impatto al Manchester United è stato positivo. Pensavo oltre ai livelli di Torino non potesse andare e invece sta superando ogni limite. Dispiace non averci creduto noi, certo era difficile farlo, la sua è stata una gavetta lunghissima al Torino.


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2015)

Non capisco perchè la Juve spende tutti quei soldi per Alex Sandro, quando c'era a disposizione Darmian che può giocare sia a destra sia a sinistra.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sta migliorando talmente tanto che anche l'impatto al Manchester United è stato positivo. Pensavo oltre ai livelli di Torino non potesse andare e invece sta superando ogni limite. Dispiace non averci creduto noi, certo era difficile farlo, la sua è stata una gavetta lunghissima al Torino.


Supererà il Limite del Super Darmian  
Comunque davvero non me lo aspettavo avesse un impatto così in Premier


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

Ho letto che tifosi e tabloid lo incoronano ''Il Nuovo Neville''.

Ha fatto comunque il salto di qualità. Davvero ottimo. L'avrei preso per piazzarlo sulla DX con De Sciglio a SX. Questi sono gli italiani da prendere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

Già lo considerano il nuovo Neville, in Nazionale deve giocare fuori posizione per far spazio a ScavallIgna


----------



## Jino (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ho letto che tifosi e tabloid lo incoronano ''Il Nuovo Neville''.
> 
> Ha fatto comunque il salto di qualità. Davvero ottimo. L'avrei preso per piazzarlo sulla DX con De Sciglio a SX. Questi sono gli italiani da prendere.



Lo dicevo che andava riportato a casa, Berlusconi vuole fare l'ItalMilan, ma se poi i migliori che si presentano li lascia perdere.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ho letto che tifosi e tabloid lo incoronano ''Il Nuovo Neville''.
> 
> Ha fatto comunque il salto di qualità. Davvero ottimo. L'avrei preso per piazzarlo sulla DX con De Sciglio a SX. Questi sono gli italiani da prendere.





Jino ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo che andava riportato a casa, Berlusconi vuole fare l'ItalMilan, ma se poi i migliori che si presentano li lascia perdere.



Sono d'accordo, l'ho detto nel topic del suo acquisto un mesetto fa, ad ora è uno dei terzini più forti del mondo, se la gioca con quelli del Bayern. L'acquisto migliore del MU da anni a questa parte.


----------



## miticotoro (10 Settembre 2015)

Eletto il miglior giocatore del mese con il 42% dei voti ........









Continua così Matteo, siamo fieri e orgogliosi di te


----------



## koti (10 Settembre 2015)

I cessi li teniamo e i buoni li svendiamo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Settembre 2015)

Sta facendo grandi cose, bravo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (20 Settembre 2015)

aubameyang...saponara...darmian....antonini....

avanti il prossimo....


----------



## miticotoro (3 Ottobre 2015)

Che bello leggere la tua intervista oggi sulla gazzetta. Sei orgoglio del calcio italiano in Inghilterra, la tua professionalità e il tuo essere uomo ti sta facendo apprezzare anche lì. 
Leggere poi che tifi Toro non ha prezzo.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Ottobre 2015)

Sbaglio o non ne sta azzeccando più una? Col PSV e l'Arsenal non l'ho visto proprio benissimo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o non ne sta azzeccando più una? Col PSV e l'Arsenal non l'ho visto proprio benissimo.



Ti ha letto il messaggio: gol in Nazionale


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Ottobre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ti ha letto il messaggio: gol in Nazionale



It's a Milan Power Brother


----------



## kolao95 (10 Ottobre 2015)

Ahahahah, veramente.. Comunque, scherzi a parte, l'ho visto appannato nelle ultime uscite col club, spero sia stato solo un momento.


----------

